# Huge speedboost on any rooted device



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/01/03/reduce-device-lag-on-nexus-7-and-others-with-seeder-application/

Check this out, it idnt do much on my gs3 it's already as smooth as it gets, but it made my touchpad fly!


----------



## dlovegrove (Dec 25, 2012)

I've installed this with CM10 on my Touchpad and it does deliver better performance. Note that it costs to get it through the Play store, but you can download and install the zip with CWM for free.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Or you can download the app from XDA free as well
It drains the battery on my phone


----------



## shezar (May 18, 2012)

It's a placebo effect, it has already been proven that this method has no positive effects whatsoever. The app only holds your cpu at higher frequencies and that also explains the battery drain. The explanation itself is just pure bullsh1t


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

It's Not for sure a placebo. Read Steven Kondiks comments on cyanogenmod....

https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=42265#c114

...still a Lot Investigations about the effects are needed.


----------



## shezar (May 18, 2012)

All righty, I only read Arcee's comment on G+ saying this is nonsense.
Anyways, a method that uses /dev/urandom instead of /dev/random (suggested in a random comment on xda, I won't look it up)

su
mv /dev/random /dev/random_orig; ln -s /dev/urandom /dev/random

and to turn off:
su
rm /dev/random; mv /dev/random_orig /dev/random

This way nothing drains the battery,


----------



## robi (Jan 5, 2013)

Any chance @jcsullins can integrate this into his builds? Are any other devs doing so?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I suspect he's working on something much more important (or taking a well-deserved rest).


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a newer version over at XDA seeder 1.1
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1987032

I saw a slight performance increase and decrease in memory usage. Tested with CM9 @ 1.2ghz. Stock.
-Still testing the battery drain...


----------



## fuhrermike (Jan 30, 2012)

Very slight difference here as well. Battery drain seems to be about 5-10% faster but I'll take the tradeoff given that I hardly use it anywhere without a plug.


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

fuhrermike said:


> Very slight difference here as well. Battery drain seems to be about 5-10% faster but I'll take the tradeoff given that I hardly use it anywhere without a plug.


I can confirm your experience. With XDA Seeder 1.1 just a slighthly Performance boost on the Touchpad. Feels just a bit faster.

On other devices are the affects more visible. My Android Stick MK802 feels as twice Times faster After installing the Seeder 1.1 APK


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/entropy-seed-generator-not-all-its-hacked-up-to-be/

Not so fast folks...


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

I made a little video about my experience with this app. It should be noted that this might have more of an effect on older less optimized Gingerbread based Android devices .


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I made a little video about my experience with this app. It should be noted that this might have more of an effect on older less optimized Gingerbread based Android devices .


New camera?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> New camera?


Yep you got it! This was the test before the real filming can begin I was too hungover today to film more


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yep you got it! This was the test before the real filming can begin I was too hungover today to film more


Was she worth it?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Was she worth it?


Definitely not, that hangover is from me trying to forget about her


----------



## strozykowski (Feb 14, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Definitely not, that hangover is from me trying to forget about her


Here's hoping you find a way to do that without killing your liver!


----------

